# New lights in old Lionel signals.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

So here is the backstory! 
I have a three year old neice who LOVES trains! 
(its in her blood!)
She doesnt have any electric trains yet, (im petitioning her Mother (my sister) to let her have a G-gauge loop!
I will provide the tracks and trains! but that isnt happening yet..)

So she (my neice) has a "Thomas table" that she loves..the Thomas set with the wooden track, you just push the trains around..

She also loves full-size railroad signals and crossing gates..she loves the lights!
So I thought it would be a cool idea to get her signals for Christmas., for her Thomas layout..

Today I was at the RIT train show and picked up these old Lionel items:










I doubt they work..and even if they do, there is no AC track power or transformer to run them anyway.
(the crossing gate is all rusted on the bottom..old wires..)

So im planning to just gut the original wiring and re-light them both..battery powered,
with a new wooden base to hold a battery and switches..

For the signal, I would like to have an on-off switch, then a second switch to toggle between the green and red light.

For the crossing gate, flashing LED's on the arm!
I think the original mechanism had a way to lower the arm when a train went by..but I doubt I can re-create that..
For now, I will settle for working lights, the counterweights keep it naturally "up" by default..
maybe I could build some kind of clip to hold it down..so you culd push it down (flashing lights then turn on)
then push a tab to release the gate..gate goes back up via the countwerweights, lights turn off..

All of this should be somewhat simple..I just need the right lights and circuits..
At the Syracuse train show there is a vendor who sells all kinds of flashing light kits!
they were not at this show today though.. 

Any suggestions or ideas on how to light up these signals?
anyone know any good on-line sources for these kinds of light circuits?

any ideas are appreciated! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

These look like the original Lionel items now reproduced by MTH. I use a lot of the MTH block signals because I like the tinplate look. The block signal is MTH item 30-1076. They also make a crossing gate that is a dead ringer for yours. I know it's a long shot but maybe they can sell you some repair parts? Both items were activated by a simple track "clip" that was activated by the weight of the passing train...mine are wired with LGB magnets/relays or Lionel IR sensors.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not think the arm had lights in the arm, the light was in the base and it shown thru a prizm.
i beleve that this out fit was at springfield train show there things look ok, modeltrainsoftware.com
have fun richard


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Found mine...The crossing was a MTH 262...very similar but with a crossbuck. The original lionel item for yours I believe is 612714. 
I should really get that crossing out onto my layout!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Scott- 
The lionel block signal is a good size if you are running the old LGB 1:18 0-4-0. Why not go back to a train show and pick up an old transformer w/AC for ten bucks. It will let you use the gates, and a semaphore, too. I rewired my old Lionel block signal. It came w/ no lights. I filed down the corners on the jumbo LEDs from Radio Shack, put them in, and hooked it up to a resistor and a DC flasher unit. No track activator--it is always on--because there is always a train coming, in my opinion.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw about 6 of those signals at a swap meet here in PHX....I was going to by them and do the same....convert to LEDs. Maybe even copy them into the right scale 


I had the crossing gate on my layout when I was a kid......I also had the convayor that loaded the coal into the hopper car


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
(I dont know how well these signals would hold up outdoors  
probably not well I would think..which is a shame, because they are actually a nice size!) 

The block signal works!  
I googled the bulbs (GE 363) to check the voltage (14V) so I hooked up 9 volts DC to them, and they lit! 
there are three attachments..center-right lights red, center-left lights green.. 
so I think a basic SPDT switch will do the trick! 

stay tuned.. 

Scot


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Scot- Try this site- www.modeltrainsoftware.com Click on the 'Hobby LED's' tab. There are a bunch of different LED lights and circuits, maybe one will work for you. Nice meeting you at the show this past week-end. -Kevin


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is how the Target signal works: 











I imagine a simple SPDT "center off" switch will work to toggle between red and green? 
just one switch..red-off-green, and a 9-volt battery. 

anyone have the basic wiring diagram to wire this up? 
I tried googling it, but am only finding more complicated circuits.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

perfect! thanks steve! 

Scot


----------

